# Squadron Mascots during WWI and II



## Alex . (Aug 7, 2013)

I have tried to do a search about this, however it appears to be playing up at the moment, so I apologise if this has been done before.

I'm curious as to any allied or axis squadrons adopting mascots during WWI and WWII, and of any stories behind them...extra points for pictures!

My uncle often told me of a pair of pigs 148 Squadron RAF adopted whilst serving in North Africa, I did a bit of digging round on the internet and it seems his story was quoted on a now extinct forum, in his own words....

On 6th November 1945, 148 Squadron left Foggia and Flew to Gianaclis in Egypt. Geoff Hill remembers the trip well and quotes "We left Italy carrying everything we could get on those aircraft, and at this point we may have made a bit of history since we were possibly the only people to fly pigs in Liberators. We had two pigs which had been on the squadron strength for a long time and they were well fed from the swill from three messes. It was a sight to behold to see pigsheads looking out of the large beam windows as the Liberator took off from Foggia. On 15th January 1946, 148 Squadron disbanded at Gianaclis. We had our farewell party and we ate our two pigs" 

I will have to look around in his albums when I am at my aunties house again!

Alex


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 7, 2013)

A number of years back the Imperial War Museum at Lambeth did an exhibition on animals in wartime that included references and examples of unit mascots. Try looking up Squadron mascots online and see what you come up with.


----------



## Mangrove (Aug 12, 2013)

The unofficial mascot of the 3rd Flight of the Finnish fighter squadron Lentolaivue 24 (flying Brewster B-239 and Bf 109 during the Continuation War) was the pet of the CO of the Flight, an Irish Setter called Peggy Brown.

Photographs by SA - kuvagalleria, no. 97039 and 150320.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not from a squadron, but a mascot from the Canadian, Fort Garry Horse Regiment 1914, who would become famous years later...Winnie the Pooh.
Winnie-the-Pooh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Geo


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice pics men! I like the Finnish ones!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2013)

There is a thread I started awhile ago "Pilots and their Pets" which has pics and some stories. I will have to find it without the search function....


----------



## Mangrove (Sep 2, 2013)

Some other unofficial Finnish fighter pilot mascots:

1) Siberian Huskies(?) _Huli_ _Heku_ of the Lentolaivue 32. SA-kuva no. 84257.






2) The mascot of a flight of the Lentolaivue 12. SA-kuva no. 141200.






3) _Tessu_ of the Lentolaivue 30. SA-kuva no. 121315.


----------



## Timppa (Sep 4, 2013)

Chow line:


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> There is a thread I started awhile ago "Pilots and their Pets" which has pics and some stories. I will have to find it without the search function....



 _FOUND IT_http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/pilots-their-pets-24222.html

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Sep 10, 2013)

YEAH!!!!!!!


----------

